# Member Karma Big Bass Zone WINNER - LOGGERHEAD MIKE!



## Jim (Feb 16, 2010)

Go Big or go home. Swimbaiters and big baits only. The authority on catching big bass. I read it I took notes, I'm going to catch a 10+pounder. :LOL2: 

I need to pass this knowledge on to you. 

Reply with "IN" and Random.org will pick the number. This one is open to all members, but I would prefer to give it to someone who hangs out and participates on the forum. I will pick a winner Sunday Feb 21, 2010 night if I get back early.

Member Karma Big Bass Zone WINNER - LOGGERHEAD MIKE!


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Feb 16, 2010)

IN


Thanks for the chance, seems like a well worthwhile read


----------



## njTom (Feb 16, 2010)

Even though i don't need any help on catching big bass :roll: I'm in :lol: 
Thanks Jim


----------



## FishingCop (Feb 17, 2010)

in


----------



## poolie (Feb 17, 2010)

IN


----------



## ACarbone624 (Feb 17, 2010)

IN :mrgreen:


----------



## BassNBob (Feb 17, 2010)

In


----------



## Brine (Feb 17, 2010)

Win

I mean.... In


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Feb 17, 2010)

In - love some good readin material


----------



## fish devil (Feb 17, 2010)

:twisted: IN!!!!!


----------



## redbug (Feb 17, 2010)

motel
motorlodge
bed and breakfast....






inn


----------



## D-Man (Feb 17, 2010)

IN!!


----------



## Andy (Feb 17, 2010)

In


----------



## shizzy77 (Feb 17, 2010)

IN!

oh, and my B'Day is the 25th of Feb, but don't let that effect the outcome..... :lol:


----------



## ejones1961 (Feb 18, 2010)

in


----------



## russ010 (Feb 18, 2010)

in!


----------



## honers (Feb 18, 2010)

no bass that size where i fish....so this is what i need to find em....LOl

IN


----------



## gunny146 (Feb 18, 2010)

IN IN IN!!!!! Way IN!


----------



## mangelcc (Feb 18, 2010)

I'm IN


----------



## albright1695 (Feb 18, 2010)

Count me...... IN!


----------



## S&amp;MFISH (Feb 19, 2010)

IN

Can always use some pointers.


----------



## Jim (Feb 22, 2010)

20 people entered, there could be only one winner. Random.org picked number 8.

That makes LoggerheadMike the winner! :beer:


----------



## poolie (Feb 22, 2010)

Congrats Mike... =D>


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Feb 22, 2010)

sorry for the late response fellers, thanks alot jim!

i'll be sure to pass the book on to somebody else in a week or 2


----------



## Jim (Feb 22, 2010)

Loggerhead Mike said:


> i'll be sure to pass the book on to somebody else in a week or 2



If you do re-gift it, make sure to sign your name on the inside cover! :beer:


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Feb 22, 2010)

> If you do re-gift it, make sure to sign your name on the inside cover!



so somebody else can get millions for my mark??

haha, i think it would be awsome to get this book pass'd around to every member


----------



## Andy (Feb 22, 2010)

Loggerhead Mike said:


> haha, i think it would be awsome to get this book pass'd around to every member




That would be cool. Kind of like a tinboats "Flat Stanley"... LOL


----------



## Waterwings (Feb 22, 2010)

Congrats on the win! 8)


----------



## free jonboat (Feb 25, 2010)

in lord knows i need all the help i can get when it comes 2 fishin :lol: just kidding


----------

